# "Drag-and-Dropped" folder and now can't find - Outlook 2010



## epearson (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello,

I accidentally drag-and-dropped an important folder from the Navigation Pane to the center section of Outlook where I was viewing the list of emails in my Inbox. It did not ask me if I wanted to delete the folder or give any errors - it was just gone when I released the mouse.

Any ideas on how to get the folder back would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

If a Windows search can't find it it has gone into Cyberspace I would think.


----------



## epearson (Nov 30, 2008)

Update: If I use the windows search box I can see and open the emails but I don't see the folder they were in nor can I locate where the emails themselves are being stored.

Thanks


----------



## epearson (Nov 30, 2008)

Another update: I R Noob

The folders were turned in to subfolders of my Inbox. I didn't notice because "Inbox" listed under my favorites didn't have a min/max arrow. Just noticed the "Inbox" in the folder tree had subfolders now.

Thousands of important emails found without having to revert to a backup = stress level way down.


----------

